# Tell me I'm doing the right thing...



## Pippity (2 May 2013)

My favourite RS horse is up for sale, and my instructor has suggested I buy her.

Now, she kind of is everything I'm looking for in a first horse. The only down side is that she's not remotely forward at the moment but I'm assuming that less work will fix that.

The problems are:

- Price-wise, it would be a stretch. Not completely unaffordable, but it would bite pretty hard into my 'emergency reserve'.
- I don't feel I know enough to take on a horse of my own. I'd have plenty of knowledgable support around me, but I still don't feel confident.
- I can't drive. (I know, I know. Thirty-five and I've never learned...) Just from sharing, I know that not having a car is a major handicap.
- I'm going away for a month or so in Jan/Feb.

So, I'm going to say no.

If she's still for sale in nine months, when hopefully the problems will be resolved, I'll consider it again.

I'm doing the right thing, right? And if she gets sold before then, fine, there are plenty of other horses out there. *puts on stoic, unemotional face*


----------



## TrasaM (2 May 2013)

Doesn't sound like the timing is right for you. I've just had to do the same regarding a horse I was riding and really love. The irrational behaviour of her owner meant I had to walk away and repeat to self " lots of other horse's out there"   perhaps it's time to learn to drive. It'll give you loads of freedom and you'll be less restricted when finding livery for your future horse


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (2 May 2013)

Youre not doing the right thing. You're doing the wrong thing. None of the things you mention override the fact that this is the right horse for you. If you can afford the keep and the car related logistics, get the horse, these chances are rare.


----------



## Amymay (2 May 2013)

I also think you've made the right decision to say no at the this time.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 May 2013)

The timing is very much up to you but the thing that would worry me is that she isnt forward going as this may not just be workload - although she could be numb from schooling etc.

Having said that I bought my lad after falling in love with him at a RS he was my lifes love and soulmate for so many years until I lost him but could never be described as forward going


----------



## Gloi (2 May 2013)

Pippity said:



			The only down side is that she's not remotely forward at the moment but I'm assuming that less work will fix that.
		
Click to expand...

Don't assume this, it may not be the case at all.

I think you are doing the right thing. There will be other horses when you are in a better position to buy.


----------



## MissMoo (2 May 2013)

I'm another one who thinks you are making the right decision.


----------



## hnmisty (2 May 2013)

I think you're being very sensible, from just the financial side, there is so much more cost in getting a horse than just buying it. Trust me, I'm just about to buy one! Had to spend £70+ quid yesterday on wheelbarrow, pitch fork etc, which I wasn't expecting. Vetting (5* is around £300). Buying your own haynets etc (if you need them). All adds up!

Also commend you for being able to say you don't feel ready. No point in rushing yourself.

If it was just the going away for a month thing, then I'd say go for it, but taken with all your other points, I agree that you're doing the right thing.

(Plus...less work doesn't necessarily = more speed!)


----------



## lamlyn2012 (2 May 2013)

I would think very carefully before you pass up the chance to buy a horse you really like as you may not find another one quite so easily. Owning a horse is great if you have the right one but a nightmare if you have the wrong one. If you bought it could you keep it at the RS on livery. You would have help and support there. I wouldn't worry about being away for a month.


----------



## shadeofshyness (2 May 2013)

I think you've made the right decision.

I can't drive either (I'm in my late 20s). It's a huge problem when it comes to riding - there are just no yards accessible by public transport here so I have to get a taxi every time which is £20 a pop. Hideous! I'm learning to drive though, and the second I pass, I'm starting to look for a share horse. Annoyingly I don't need a car for anything else - it's purely for horses!


----------



## Pippity (2 May 2013)

Thanks, folks!

The mare isn't being actively advertised, so there's a chance she'll still be available when I'm ready. If she isn't, well, that gives me a chance to loan for a year or so (which was my original plan) while I look for something else.




			The timing is very much up to you but the thing that would worry me is that she isnt forward going as this may not just be workload - although she could be numb from schooling etc.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good point - thanks! I've been reading all the advice that says 'Expect a RS horse to get a lot more energetic when it isn't being worked as much,' without thinking about the fact that they have to be pretty steady to have become an RS horse in the first place.




			I think you're being very sensible, from just the financial side, there is so much more cost in getting a horse than just buying it. Trust me, I'm just about to buy one! Had to spend £70+ quid yesterday on wheelbarrow, pitch fork etc, which I wasn't expecting. Vetting (5* is around £300). Buying your own haynets etc (if you need them). All adds up!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I know! I'm allowing £1000 in my budget for tack, back, teeth, and all the rest of it (on the assumption that any horse will need a new saddle). Although the last time I got a quote for a 5 stage vetting, it was £140, so the possibility of £300 is a bit of a shock! I'd better get a more up-to-date quote!




			I can't drive either (I'm in my late 20s). It's a huge problem when it comes to riding - there are just no yards accessible by public transport here so I have to get a taxi every time which is £20 a pop. Hideous! I'm learning to drive though, and the second I pass, I'm starting to look for a share horse. Annoyingly I don't need a car for anything else - it's purely for horses!
		
Click to expand...

Ouch at the £20! Thankfully, the two yards I ride at are pretty accessible by public transport - one's about a mile from the bus stop, the other's about half that. 

I'm doing my CBT next month so I'll at least be able to get around a bit easier, but a little motorbike isn't much good for transporting a horse, or even the majority of horse accessories!


----------



## hnmisty (2 May 2013)

Lol, you definitely need a more up-to-date quote!  Or the person who gave you that quote either has the best business sense ever, or none at all.

I had a horse vetted a couple of months ago, she pretty much straight off so I only got charged for a 2*- think that was still £150. A 5* with that practice would've been £280.

I had the boy I'm planning on buying vetted a couple of weeks ago, that was £300 for a 5*. 

I think NFU insure up to £5k without a vetting, so if it's a horse you've known for a while, I'd just got for a 2* (or none at all, if you're feeling brave. We never had my first pony vetted, my dad who is a vet merely listened to her heart and said she was ok. We'd had her on loan for 3 months or so before we bought her, and she made it to 35!)


----------



## squidsin (2 May 2013)

I think you should buy her - well, actually, that's a bit strong as I don't know you or her, but having bought a horse myself with all the same reservations as you - except I can drive - I've never been happier. And my mare isn't exactly easy! It's a bit like having a child - you can always find reasons NOT to, but in the end if you just go for it, you find a way round the problems and the joy you get back makes any hardship worthwhile.


----------



## Jasmine86 (2 May 2013)

Would the school be willing to part loan her to you? Like you say it's best to save up a good reserve first as even with insurance one slip in the field could wipe that clear. If your gut told you not to then go with it


----------



## maggiestar (2 May 2013)

If your heart says this is the horse for you then go for it - you'll have all the support you need at the yard and it will be easy to find cover when you go away. But it wouldn't hurt to   see if the RS will loan her to you first so you can get a better idea of whether she really is the one. You'll be able to see whether the reduced workload has any effect on her or not and save a bit of cash for when you become an owner. Lucky you!


----------



## oldie48 (2 May 2013)

If in doubt, don't buy. there are always lots of unexpected expenses with horses and also problems that mean you can't even ride them! Horses that are suitable for a RS often are not suitable for a new inexperienced owner as you take them out of their comfort zone.  Spend money improving your riding and see what happens in the future. Good luck!


----------



## LynH (2 May 2013)

What if you asked your RI if there is anyone who rides the horse who might be interested in sharing the horse if you bought it? It might take the pressure off both financially and commitment time wise and you would have someone to do the horse whilst you are away. Just an idea but I think you are sensible to wait if this is not the right time for you.


----------



## 9tails (2 May 2013)

When you find the right horse, it hits you round the head like a baseball bat and you can't walk away.  If you haven't got that massive need for this horse, don't buy it.  That probably sounds dramatic, but the right horse is crucial to enjoyment.


----------



## Honey08 (3 May 2013)

I think you're doing the right thing.  

Plus, in nine months time, mid winter, horse prices are better than they are now, coming into summer...  Your money goes a bit further!


----------



## Tammytoo (3 May 2013)

You have a nagging doubt that says you're not ready yet?  I would listen to that little voice! 

Just to add that I don't think £1,000 is enough to set aside for vetting, saddle, bridle, rugs, grooming kit, buckets, initial supply of hay and bedding etc...


----------



## Pippity (3 May 2013)

Well, I spoke to the riding school. Unless they get an over-the-odds offer that they can't really refuse, she's off the market for the next nine months, and I'll have first refusal when she's up for sale again.

So... she's likely going to be mine in nine months time, unless things go pear-shaped.



Tammytoo said:



			Just to add that I don't think £1,000 is enough to set aside for vetting, saddle, bridle, rugs, grooming kit, buckets, initial supply of hay and bedding etc...
		
Click to expand...

The yard I'd be keeping her at supplies barrows, pitchforks, trugs, buckets, hay and bedding, which takes out a lot of the initial expense, and I already have a grooming kit. (It's the yard where I volunteer with the RDA, so I'm known to the owner.)

I know I've underbudgeted for the vetting, so I need to allow an increase for that. Otherwise, I'm thinking £400 for saddle and fitting (preferably second-hand), £75 for bridle and bit (french-link snaffle - nothing fancy), £200 for a combo turnout/stable rug. Does that sound plausible? She's a Shire-cross, about 16hh, and I'm looking at kit at the upper end of 'budget', if that makes sense?

Or perhaps I should just worry about it in nine months time.


----------



## hnmisty (3 May 2013)

Pippity said:



			I know I've underbudgeted for the vetting, so I need to allow an increase for that. Otherwise, I'm thinking £400 for saddle and fitting (preferably second-hand), £75 for bridle and bit (french-link snaffle - nothing fancy), £200 for a combo turnout/stable rug. Does that sound plausible? She's a Shire-cross, about 16hh, and I'm looking at kit at the upper end of 'budget', if that makes sense?

Or perhaps I should just worry about it in nine months time. 

Click to expand...

Having been the bearer of bad news about vetting costs, I'm very happy to be able to tell you that you should definitely get change from £200 for 2 rugs! Depending on what type of saddle you get, you could get a brand new synthetic for £400. I'd say certainly a decent second hand leather saddle. 

Well, I hope no one with a very fat wallet comes along, and in 9 months time she'll be yours! (Can't remember why it's 9 months, but hey ho!)


----------



## brucethegypsycob (3 May 2013)

I think you've made the right decision because if you REALLY wanted this horse it would feel right and you'd go for it. Experience is soon gained when you have a good support network of helpful horsey people.


----------



## Tnavas (3 May 2013)

My first horse was my riding school favourite and the biggest mistake I ever made. She hated being away from all her mates and would nap at every opportunity.

I think you are right in waiting and to continue saving - in the meantime ride as many different horses as you can at the school and even look seriously at horses outside, go and try them. You may in a years time find that the mare you currently love is not the right one for you after all.

As your riding experience increase you go through wanting different things from the horse


----------



## Pippity (4 May 2013)

Tnavas said:



			You may in a years time find that the mare you currently love is not the right one for you after all.
		
Click to expand...

Very true, especially as this is the horse who gave me my confidence back after a broken back and ten years away from horses, so I find it rather hard to be objective about her!


----------

